# Giới thiệu về các thành phần có trong dung dịch vệ sinh



## lavima (8/9/20)

Hiện nay, dung dịch vệ sinh phụ nữ ngày càng được các chị em tin dùng và sử dụng nhiều hơn. Tuy nhiên, nếu chọn lựa không đúng cách thì sẽ “lợi bất cập hại”. Hầu hết các chị em chưa nắm được cách đánh giá thế nào là một loại dung dịch vệ sinh tốt. Vậy nếu như còn băn khoăn về vấn đề này thì hãy tìm hiểu ở bài viết dưới đây.
Bạn có thể xem tại đây: *Nước rửa phụ khoa*




Dung dịch vệ sinh phụ nữ có thành phần tốt
Các thành phần tốt thường có mặt trong những loại dung dịch vệ sinh tốt nhất đó là:

*Muối:* giúp làm sạch nhẹ nhàng, giảm ngứa vùng kín.
*Cúc La Mã:* có tác dụng làm sạch, dưỡng ẩm và khả năng kháng khuẩn, kháng nấm từ hợp chất chamazulan (thành phần chỉnh trong tinh dầu Cúc La Mã).
*Bạc hà:* chiết xuất Menthol trong bạc hà không chỉ có tác dụng làm sạch giảm ngứa mà còn giúp ngừa mùi hôi hiệu quả, đem lại cảm giác tươi mát.
*Bách Lý Hương:* chiết xuất Thymol có trong Bách Lý Hương giúp làm sạch niêm mạc, giảm viêm kích ứng, kháng nấm Candida và Chlamydia ở vùng âm đạo.
*Lô hội:* chứa chất nhầy tự nhiên giúp dưỡng ẩm, dưỡng da hiệu quả cùng vitamin E, C, acidamin các vitamin nhóm B, chất chống ô-xi hoá và thành phần aloesin giúp da đàn hồi se khít và sáng khoẻ.
*Dâu tằm:* trong dâu tằm chứa nhiều vitamin, chất chống ô-xi hoá và đặc biệt là chứa Riboflavin (còn được gọi là B-2), giúp bảo vệ mô của da khỏi các gốc tự do và các tác nhân gây hại khác.
*Dung dịch vệ sinh có độ pH phù hợp với cơ địa người sử dụng*
Độ pH của âm đạo ở trạng thái sinh lý là khoảng 3.8-4.4, còn pH của da vùng kín là khoảng pH ~5-6.
Thang đo độ pH của những hợp chất thông thường cho biết nếu độ pH thấp hơn 7 có tính axit, pH cao hơn 7 có tính kiềm. Thế nhưng, tính kiềm của nước rửa vệ sinh phụ nữ lại dựa vào độ pH sinh lý cân bằng tại vùng kín. Nếu độ pH của dung dịch vệ sinh phụ nữ từ 4.5 trở lên được coi là có tính kiềm. Độ pH của nước rửa phụ khoa từ 4 – 4,5 được coi là trung tính và dưới 4 là axit.
Khi phụ nữ bị _*viêm ngứa âm đạo do nấm*_ có thể được chuyên gia ý tế chỉ định sử dụng dung dịch vệ sinh phụ nữ có tính kiềm để giúp ức chế sự phát triển của vi nấm và đưa pH vùng âm đạo trở về trạng thái sinh lý. Chị em nên tìm mua dung dịch vệ sinh phụ nữ có độ pH cao hơn pH sinh lý từ 4,5 trở lên là được.
Ngoài ra, những loại dung dịch vệ sinh phụ nữ có chứa thành phần như *Acid Lactic, lô hội, vitamin E…* có thể giúp cân bằng pH giúp duy trì độ ẩm tự nhiên của vùng kín.
Những loại nước rửa phụ khoa có chứa các thành phần có độ dưỡng ẩm cao như chiết xuất sữa, protein…có tác dụng khóa ẩm và tạo màng giữ ẩm khiến vùng kín luôn ẩm ướt. Từ đó sẽ tạo ra môi rường dinh dưỡng thuận lợi cho vi khuẩn, nấm phát triển gây bệnh. Vì vậy không nên chọn những loại này.
Xem thêm:
*>>> https://lavima.vn/dung-dich-ve-sinh-phu-nu-tri-nam-am-dao/*
>>> *https://lavima.vn/nam-gioi-co-can-dung-dich-ve-sinh-khong/*
Hoặc bạn cần được tư vấn kỹ hơn, hãy liên hệ đến số hotline *0963910188 *để được hỗ trợ kịp thời và chu đáo nhất. Cảm ơn chị em đã theo dõi bài viết. Mọi người có thể tham khảo thêm các thông tin khác về viêm phụ khoa ở các bài sau nhé


----------

